# Wireless surround speaker system



## SeniorBen (Apr 16, 2022)

I couldn't think of an easy way to run wires to my surround speakers, so I purchased this Rocketfish™ - Wireless Rear Speaker Kit from Best Buy. It uses bluetooth technology.





https://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketfish-wireless-rear-speaker-kit/6254098.p

The receiver component has a built-in amp for the speakers, which is why it's larger than the transmitter.

Okay, now to hook it up.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 16, 2022)

It works!


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

I got some nice surround speaker for my big TV.  Couldn't get them working, but the grandkids did.  Worked for a few days before stopping.  

Grandkids can always fix, but not me.  Now I can use them for a couple of days after grandkids visits...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 17, 2022)

It's almost a necessity to buy an "external" speaker system for todays flat screen TV's.  The speakers mounted in them are not much better than the tiny speakers that were used in the pocket transistor radios, decades ago.


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2022)

I have a speaker bar on all of my smart TV’s. Surround sound only on the TV in the great room.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 21, 2022)

My brother always buys BOSE speakers.  He is on an ego trip; if you ask me!  He is also big on "Grundig" radios.  Nothing else will do for him!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 21, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> It works!


Good to hear!  I just sent back a soundbar I bought for the TV, just didn't work out with the TV's control features.  It hooked up digital fiber optical cable, but I'm going to shop for a bluetooth speaker so at least it can be nearby.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 21, 2022)

My front speakers are wired directly from the stereo receiver, as is my subwoofer. But to wire the rear speakers would have required running wires over the floor from the entertainment system to behind the couch and covering the wires with a strip. Either that or drilling holes in the floor and running the wires through the basement and then back up behind the couch. The bluetooth system is much simpler and seems to work well. I don't notice any latency, which was a problem with older bluetooth devices. The only problem is, I have to turn on the bluetooth transmitter and receiver every time I want to use the stereo receiver, which is a bit of an inconvenience, but it works. My subwoofer has an auto-on feature that I guess listens constantly for any signal coming to it and when one is detected, it turns on the amp. I don't think the bluetooth devices have that. I'm going to look at the manual one of these days so see.


----------

